# PS Plug-ins



## möp (29. April 2004)

Hallo,

Da nun ausgiebig über das beste Bildbearbeitungsprogramm diskutiert wurde, und wir festegestellt haben, das das wohl Photoshop ist, frag ich mich jetzt:

Was sind die besten, kostenlosen  Plug-ins oder Filter?

Ich persönlich finde die Dragenfly Filter ganz nett.

mfg
möp


----------



## Tastatur-Kriegerin (29. April 2004)

eye Candy hab ich jetzt kennen gelernt, gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Suche noch nach Kai´s Power Tool (KPT) als Freeversion... kann mir jmd helfen?

Ansonsten kenn ich keine, bin aber gerne bereit dazu zu lernen!


----------



## chrisbergr (29. April 2004)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob dieses Thema in die Creative Lounge passt, da es ja nur um PS geht. Des weiteren wurde dieses Thema schon behandelt, folge der Suchfunktion oder diesem  Link  

ACID


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. April 2004)

Das beste PlugIn bist du selbst ... sollte man jedenfalls hoffen. 
Mal nen Augenblick drüber nachdenken. 

gruß
Martin


----------



## möp (30. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Martin Schaefer _
> *Das beste PlugIn bist du selbst ... sollte man jedenfalls hoffen.
> Mal nen Augenblick drüber nachdenken.
> 
> ...



Da hast du sicherlich recht, doch letztendlich sind sie Werkzeuge um die Arbeit zu erleichtern, ich grab ja auch nich mit den Händen ein Loch, wenn ich nen Sparten nehmen kann, nur um zu sagen ich hab es mit den Händen gegraben oder?

mfg
möp


----------



## Comander_Keen (30. April 2004)

Ich versuche eigentlich Filter/Plugins nicht zu nutzen. Die Gefahr in eine Art "Mainstream" abzurutschen ist mir zu groß. Außerdem stellt es meist eine große Herausforderung dar den gleichen Effekt ohne diese Helfer zu erzielen.

_keen!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. April 2004)

möp, du hast da natürlich völlig Recht. Aber genau diese Aussage meinte ich auch
in meiner Aussage versteckt zu haben. Vielleicht zu gut versteckt. Denn, es kommt
Darauf an, was ICH überhaupt erreichen möchte. Erstmal muss MEINE Idee oder
Aufgabe da sein, um dann ein geeignetes Hilfsmittel zu finden.

Deshalb könnte ich die Frage nach dem besten PlugIn nicht so ohne weiteres
beantworten. Es kommt auf die Aufgabe an. Wenn es z.B. um die Bearbeitung
von Fotos geht, dann ist Neat Image DAS PlugIn schlechthin. 

So, nu hab ich wenigstens ein PlugIn genannt 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## möp (30. April 2004)

@ martin, sorry wenn ich dich falsch verstanden habe, Ich finde es gibt einige gute Plug-ins die einem die Arbeit erleichtern auf der anderen seite ist es auch wieder langweilig sich alles generieren zu lassen. 

Ich denkes da muss jeder sein Maß finden, in wieweit er den groben Sparten nimmt oder dann doch die feinarbeit mit der Hand macht 

mfg
möp


----------



## da_Dj (30. April 2004)

Also ich persönlich hab keine Plug-Ins drauf, kann auch ohne leben  Früher hab ich viel damit gemacht, als ich PS damals geschenkt bekam und mit dem Programm selber nichts anfangen konnte


----------



## Metapher (1. Mai 2004)

wer sich selbst designer oder was weis ich nennt der dürfte normal keine plugins zusätzlich brauchen, ich selber hab zwar auch welche:

flaming pear
eye candy
kpt
dragonfly
etc..

doch wer was aufm kasten hat brauch keine zusätzlichen tools
(naja ok auf eins greif ich gerne zurück nämlich nen *.ico ersteller-plugin da man ja leider mit PS keine icons so speichern kann)


----------



## chrisbergr (3. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Metapher _
> *(naja ok auf eins greif ich gerne zurück nämlich nen *.ico ersteller-plugin da man ja leider mit PS keine icons so speichern kann) *



Falls das freeware ist, darf man fragen, wo das her hast?


----------



## Comander_Keen (3. Mai 2004)

Das würde mich auch sehr interssieren. Besitze zwar atm ein ibook, kann ja aber nie schaden 

_keen!


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Mai 2004)

Ich möchte echt mal wissen, wie Ihr ohne Plugins auch exotischere Dateiformate speichert  

http://www.telegraphics.com.au/sw/

Sähr schöne Plugins, übrigens unter anderem ein .ico Plugin (da die Frage gestellt wurde)


----------



## chrisbergr (4. Mai 2004)

Ich speichere selten in exotischen Dateiformaten 
THX für das ICO Plugin.


----------



## nipheon (31. Mai 2004)

ihr steht alle ernsthaft plugins negativ gegenüber ? komisch. ich hab einige auf der platte, und fast alle bieten funktionen die Photoshop gar nicht oder nach arg langen umwegen anbietet. Vor allem denke ich das man eher dann in der mainstream ecke hängenbleibt wenn man gar keine plugs benutzt ... ich meine, immer dieselben kunstfilter aus der Box sind irgendwie nicht sonderlich einfallsreich, und ob man nun erst die kräuselung und dann die verwackelten striche einsetzt oder doch in der anderen reihenfolge, das ist dann irgendwie auch banane.

plugs die ich schätze und ständig nutze sind z.b. 

maskpro (1a freistellungstool, mit den PS-Maskenwerkzeugen würde das entweder gar nicht gehen oder 10mal so lange dauern)

andromeda varifocus (selektiver Weichzeichner, ja das geht auch mit einem alpha-kanal, aber why bother ?)

flaming pear india ink (colour to B/W Konvertierung mit mehr Optionen) , silver und twist (effekte die mit PS so gar nicht gehen)

KPT3 Texture Explorer (*Das* Tool wenn man einfach Farben und Strukturen braucht und nicht immer mit Differenz-Wolken anfangen will)

KPT5 Blurr (alle Blureffekte unter einem Dach mit wesentlich besseren Optionen)

KPT6 Equalizer (supergenial, geht mit PS so gar nicht)


Natürlich kann man sich auch die gesamte Alienskin-Kollektion geben und da immer schön die paar Presets nehmen, aber das bringts natürlich nicht. Nur, deswegen zu sagen "Plugs sind doof, ich bin der harte Designer der alles von Hand macht" ... Naja, suit yourself.


----------

